# this. -> Bedeutung



## areosol (22. Nov 2004)

Hallo


kann mir jemand bei der OOP die bedeutung von *this.test *erklären ?



danke


----------



## Sindbad1983 (22. Nov 2004)

Bei this handelt es sich um einen Zeiger, der beim Anlegen eines Objekts automatisch generiert wird. this ist eine Referenzvariable, die auf das aktuelle Objekt zeigt und dazu verwendet wird, die eigenen Methoden und Instanzvariablen anzusprechen. Der this-Zeiger ist auch explizit verfügbar und kann wie eine ganz normale Objektvariable verwendet werden. Er wird als versteckter Parameter an jede nicht-statische Methode übergeben.
Ich hoffe, es ist ein bisschen klarer geworden!
this. für ein Objekt dieser Klasse!
super. für die Oberklasse (Superklasse)!


----------

